# best glue to use with breatheright strips



## redsox10 (Jun 12, 2010)

My 5 month old GSD has a very weak ear. I have been using the strips with fabric glue but they fall out almost every day. Also how long did it take for your pups ears to stand without the strips? Any success stories would be appreciated. Any suggestion? Thanks.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Permatype surgical glue.


----------



## redsox10 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks, Do you know where I can purchase this?


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Tear Mender is a breathable glue that will not irritate their skin at all.. You can get it at Tractor Supply or any fabric store.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Tear Mender...


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Speed Sew is what I have seen used on Malamutes and Aussies, it works every time and it dries quick and I have never seen any irritation from it.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

redsox10 said:


> Thanks, Do you know where I can purchase this?


Amazon.


----------

